# Fresh picked greys and yellows for sale 2017



## dwak

Several pounds of fresh greys and yellows available for pick up purchase only. $30 a pound. Half pounds are fine. Located in St. Charles, IL. 217-415-0651


----------



## dwak

Still plenty available. This picture was taken this morning.


----------



## MorellyAmbiguous

Gorgeous mushrooms. How do you find them? Would you ship them? 

If I came and picked them up could we go hunting for some as well?


----------



## dwak

I can ship dried ones. Where are you located?


----------



## misskay

Still available?


----------



## dwak

I do still have some large fresh ones available and also plenty of dried ones.


----------



## misskay

Can you msg me your #? Where are you located?


----------



## misskay

dwak said:


> I do still have some large fresh ones available and also plenty of dried ones.


msg me pls


----------



## dwak

No more fresh but lots of dried ones available.


----------

